# who's doing what?



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Not many posts about current builds. Is everyone fishing but me? Just got all my stuff to build a 9'6" salmon rod....yep, headed to Washington state next month for the pink run.


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Jerry,

I'm finishing a IP844 rod for me . Got the first coat of finish on it. Looks pretty good for my abilities.

Got the handle epoxied on the two piece spinning rod I'm making for my wife's father for his birthday at the end of the month. Going to get the guides laid out shortly. Need her to pick out a couple of colors. First spinner I've tried building and the first two piece blank.

Gave my uncle his birthday present rod yesterday. His birthday was in April hwell:. I think he liked it. It was my first build. SP843 for throwing live under a cork. Had a couple of guides that footballed with my finish. Didn't know that self leveling finish doesn't level if you put to much finish on the guides. Live and learn.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Jerry it would be much cheaper if you got your salmon out of a can (lol). And Speck it happens to all of us. I rewrapped the guides on an old fiberglass rod that I have and next morning I had footballs on all of the wraps.
I have been practicing marbling like the guys out west do without much success. I have one build in mind but have not gotten the blank yet.
Cheers, Ellis


----------



## Explorer19kc (Oct 5, 2013)

Started 3 today for a friend IM6 blanks really like those rods, but had to stop. Cause LLM is calling my name, it's time to fish lol.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

ellisredfish said:


> Jerry it would be much cheaper if you got your salmon out of a can (lol). And Speck it happens to all of us. I rewrapped the guides on an old fiberglass rod that I have and next morning I had footballs on all of the wraps.
> I have been practicing marbling like the guys out west do without much success. I have one build in mind but have not gotten the blank yet.
> Cheers, Ellis


Ellis, mi amigo, I hear ya! Not looking to bring some feesh back, just hoping to C/R a few. Just got my Wash. out of state license...they wanted to know where I was gonna fish and for what kind...easier to just C/R. I have a nephew and his wife, who are both young officers out of Ft Lewis and have done tours in Afghanistan, to fish with. Muchly looking forward to it. I'm gonna build a rod for me to use while there, but leave it w/ them.


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

I finished one rod built on a Phenix M1 MX-69ML-B with another set of Torzites. I'm finishing up it's twin right now, but in blue (the first one is in red). I also have a Sarge 884 cut down to 6'9" with a green camo theme i'm working on as well. I just need to get some black pearl recoil guides to put on it and then I'm done.

Here are a couple of previews of what they're looking like.


----------



## themadhunter (Oct 5, 2012)

TXFishSlayer said:


> I finished one rod built on a Phenix M1 MX-69ML-B with another set of Torzites. I'm finishing up it's twin right now, but in blue (the first one is in red). I also have a Sarge 884 cut down to 6'9" with a green camo theme i'm working on as well. I just need to get some black pearl recoil guides to put on it and then I'm done.
> 
> Here are a couple of previews of what they're looking like.


Where are you getting those grips? I love them! I think I saw your blue one somewhere else today.... FB maybe.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

themadhunter said:


> Where are you getting those grips? I love them! I think I saw your blue one somewhere else today.... FB maybe.


If you're talking about the camo grip, I bought a tube of it over at FTU and then cut a section off the main tube and shaped it to fit on to the reel seat.


----------



## MikeK (Dec 11, 2008)

New job, son enlisting in AF, ICAST, a little fishing = not much rodbuilding.

Built and fished the two AR Point Blanks I got from Lance and they are nice!


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

I'm guilty of not posting, but jump in to see what's going on. Here's a few I've worked on recently Goags!
RS CB70M with Recoils









Matrix CB782 with Alconites









RS IP843 cut to 6'6" with Recoils


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I knew it, some great looking stuff being done!


----------



## mlv (Oct 12, 2007)

Well...I have been busy with some family affairs....then I had to have some hand surgery two weeks ago...which took the wind out of my sails...plus going to physical therapy...plus keeping the grass cut...plus...trying to keep my house clean and organized..!!......I did manage to do a few repairs on a older rod..to keep in the swing of things....One of these days, I am going to leave and go fishing..!!...I did mange a trip out to Mary's Cafe..in Strawn,Texas..and her famous Chicken Fried Steak...Good Lord..never seen one so large !!.......Thats about it..in a nutshell...


ML...:texasflag


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

A couple of acrylic grips that I put together for a friend, on a pair of Batson Travel blanks. I haven't be doing a lot of building, but hope to get some work done here fairly soon.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Dang, Mark, you certainly put some quality time in on those! Beautiful!!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Finished the salmon rod I mentioned. Rainshadow XST1144F w/ Alps guides. Finally found the build to use the FINE "flip paint" reel seat that Jay Cook had given me a couple of years ago. Thanks, again, Jay! Used VooDoo's purple 80-3 polysheen/emerald metallic for guide wraps...those threads and the titanium blank light up w/ some sun!


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

I been practicing mainly. Ive got a sp843 im putting winn split grips on. Got a basewrap done for a blue tiger on the butt


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Katjim is building the best 7'6" trout rods available. 
Just sayin:brew2:


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

Very nice guys! 

MLV,

Prayers for a speedy recovery and now I want a chicken fried steak. Mmmmmm!


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Iv got 3 repairs and 2 full rods that need to be finished... then I have about 3 personal rods that are fishable but are not "done" lol. 

Don't know if its the heat, or the fact it doesn't get dark till 9pm but it seems my rod building hours have been cut short. I normally build after the kid goes to bed at 9 work till 11or12 but man iv been tired lately.

I also need to post the swirl seat rods I did. 

Great looking builds everyone.


----------



## mlv (Oct 12, 2007)

Skiff said:


> Very nice guys!
> 
> MLV,
> 
> Prayers for a speedy recovery and now I want a chicken fried steak. Mmmmmm!


Thank You...
ML


----------



## Caliguy (Aug 7, 2014)

Here is 2 of my builds. Both Gator Blanks nothing fancy


----------

